# Nintendo Switch Reveal!!



## Vaz (Oct 20, 2016)

Finally it's revealed, and it looks awesome! A hybrid console that docks at home for big screen play that is also a portable. So glad I held off buying an Xbox or PlayStation, March cant come soon enough!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Oct 20, 2016)

Cool beans - certainly looks interesting. 

BBC coverage here: Nintendo Switch console plays games home and away - BBC News

No specs as yet - which IMO is going to be critical, not least how it compares to the PS4 and XBox One.


----------



## Boneman (Oct 20, 2016)

God, what  a sad life that bloke has...


----------



## juelz4sure (Nov 30, 2016)

Definitely looking forward to getting the Switch. I've always loved some of the Nintendo games but absolutely hated the mechanics and controller for the Wii.


----------



## Vaz (Nov 30, 2016)

Me too! The new Zelda looks beautiful


----------



## juelz4sure (Nov 30, 2016)

Vaz said:


> Me too! The new Zelda looks beautiful



YES!!!


----------



## Bugg (Oct 9, 2018)

I'm on the verge of finally buying a Switch, slightly muddled by the possibility of sales/new bundles in the run up to Christmas plus the rumours of an upgraded version arriving some time in 2019/20.

A question for those who already own one: do you use a screen protector, a dock sock, or neither?


----------



## AlexH (Oct 20, 2018)

The Switch is the only current console I've been tempted to buy. I loved the 30ish minutes I played on Breath of the Wild. I've always preferred Nintendo consoles on the whole but haven't played games much for years - usually only  at a friend's place or retro (I bought a SNES Mini and have kept all the old Nintendo consoles).



juelz4sure said:


> Definitely looking forward to getting the Switch. I've always loved some of the Nintendo games but absolutely hated the mechanics and controller for the Wii.


I was the same for some Wii games. Years later I used Gamecube controllers instead, which made Wii Smash Bros into by far my favourite version of the game after previously finding it unplayable. The Wiimote worked great for some games though, like Wii Sports Bowling, World of Goo and Okami.


----------



## Bugg (Oct 22, 2018)

I have a Switch, a pro controller, a micro sd card and four games in my shopping basket . . .

. . . but I haven't gone any further - yet.


----------



## Bugg (Oct 29, 2018)

So I finally did it.  On Friday my Switch arrived, along with a pro controller, a dock sock (decided I don't really want to stick anything to the console or the dock just yet, if ever), and three games.

I've spent around 10 hours with it over the weekend, split roughly half and half between handheld and on the tv, and I'm finding it an absolute joy, especially in Breath of the Wild, which I've played the most.  The reviews were right, it's a wonderful, magical game.  Also played some of Octopath Traveler and am enjoying that muchly as well.  Loving the art style and the combat system.  Mario + Rabbids Kingdom Battle has taken a bit of a back seat but what I've played was great fun - and it's XCOM meets the Mushroom Kingdom, so what's not to like??

It's safe to say I'm very impressed with the Switch so far.


----------



## AlexH (Oct 29, 2018)

I listened to Charlie Brooker's Desert Island Discs this morning and his luxury choice was a Nintendo Switch. I'd love to have one myself, but I wouldn't feel like the time I'd play on it would justify the cost. I've added a few of my SNES games I never got around to playing to my SNES Mini recently, so that'll keep me entertained for years.

One of Brooker's music choices was the Robocop theme from the Commodore 64 game. I'd pick a remix of a game tune if I was given the chance.


----------



## Bugg (Nov 6, 2018)

AlexH said:


> I wouldn't feel like the time I'd play on it would justify the cost.



This is why I left buying one for as long as I did - I didn't want to buy it just for the sake of buying it, so I decided to wait until there were at least 10 games on it that I _really _wanted.  It's well past that point now.  I've been using it almost exclusively, so my PS4 and PC haven't had a look in, and I haven't even bothered with Red Dead Redemption II, which was one of my most anticipated games a while back.  Who needs another open world game when they can play Breath of the Wild anyway?

I do still use my 3DS on the commute and lunch breaks, though, as I want to finish Xenoblade Chronicles before playing the sequel on Switch.


----------



## AlexH (Nov 6, 2018)

I'm amazed you haven't bothered with Red Dead! That and Fortnite are all anyone has talked about the past two weeks.

Despite enjoying Twilight Princess, I only spent 10-12 hours on that. I didn't complete Wind Waker and that was awesome. I also bought The Last Story on Wii and haven't played that at all yet. As for the portable nature of the Switch, I started listening to podcasts on my commute recently, which I'm rather enjoying, and really, I should be learning Spanish. I have lots of excuses not to get a Switch.


----------



## Bugg (Nov 6, 2018)

Ha, yeah, a few months back I would've been as amazed as you that I haven't got RDR2 yet.  It was rediscovering the 3DS which did for it.  I'm in total Nintendo mode for the time being.


----------

